

Introducing Qt 5.0 - DocSavage
http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2012/12/19/qt-5-0/

======
DocSavage
This post has more details and informative links on Qt 5, including
presentations, compared to the Digia press release.

------
sciurus
Main discussion at <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4942739>

